# .22 MAG for hogs?



## Shine Runner (Aug 6, 2005)

I posted this on the Varmit site too, but wanted to make sure I got some info from the hog hunters too.  I am looking to buy a .22 MAG so I can shoot hogs on WMA's and other places while I am scouting during small game season.  Need to know what kind to buy or not to buy.  And shot placement (I am thinking in the ear would work, Right?)  Not looking to kill Hogzilla, but some avg pork would grill up nicely.  Thanks for any info and advice.


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 6, 2005)

*22 Mag*

I like the Remington 597 in 22 mag that I had, But I like the Marlin bolt that is tube fed, a little better. Been many hogs killed with a 22 mag, head shotswould be about the only ones I will take with a 22 mag though.


----------



## Augie (Aug 6, 2005)

Just under it's ear is where the spine meets the skull.
A 22 Mag is a good choice for hog hunting in small game season.
The lower suwannee federal reserve used to allow for hogs in small game ,but they don't do it any more.
I'd bought and interchangable cylinder Ruger 22/22mag pistol just for that season and they stopped it 2 years later.
Just my luck!
I just use my scoped LR 22 rifle for these little ones we shoot in the yard.


----------



## flint buck (Aug 6, 2005)

*too small*

i have shot many hogs with a 22 mag but on 150+#  hogs it will only knock them out even at close range.


----------



## Augie (Aug 6, 2005)

flint buck said:
			
		

> i have shot many hogs with a 22 mag but on 150+#  hogs it will only knock them out even at close range.


In the reserve I hunted hogs during small game season ,you were limited to using only rimfire or a certian shot size for shotguns.
Not sure if it's that way in Ga. though.


----------



## Shine Runner (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks guys, keep it coming........been looking around online at some models and I didn't realize there were that many to choose from.  Is the .17 a centerfire or rimfire?  Like the thought of the range but most hogs offering a shot during small game season will probably be under 75 yards unless they are in a field.  Guess speed of a follow up shot would be important either .22 MAG or .17...what kinda range does the .22 MAG and .17 have as far as inches of drop or is it fairly flat?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 7, 2005)

.17 HMR (Hornady Magnum Rimfire) is an excellent round for small game...basically a .22 mag necked down to .17   cranks out around 2350-2500 fps on average...quite devastating on them little critters...a well placed shot will easily dispatch a hog.  My personal favorite .22 mag rifle is a Ruger 77/22 stainless with 3-9 variable scope...my .17 is a Taurus Tracker w/ 8" barrel...wouldn't get rid of either of them!


----------



## taylornelms (Aug 7, 2005)

i suggested the .17 hmr i have never used it on hogs or anything larger than a squirrel. I shot one squirrel with a hollow point at about 35 yrds in hte head and to say the least there was no head left. The ballistic tips do much better on small game because they seem to be goin so fast they dont really mushroom on somthing the size of a squirrel. IM sure someone knows more about it than be but i would think the hollow point would take down even a large hog. Also the .17 is way more fun to shoot than the 22 mag IMO becuase it shoots a lot farther and faster. The .17 has about the same accuracy as a 30-06 IMO. Im sure someone that knows more about ballistics could help you more but id go with the .17 that is semi auto matic incase you miss youll have another chance. Mine is bolt more for accuracy than anything. The only downside i can see is the 22 mag ammo is a little less expensive but the .17 ammo is gettin cheaper. Its somewhere between 7.50 and 9.50 per box of 50. Get some hollow points and some ballistic tips let us know how it goes. Fun gun to shoot. Wont be gettin rid of mine anytime soon.


----------



## hogman2 (Aug 7, 2005)

If you plan on doing much hog hunting with a .22 you better carry a big knife.  That way when you tick a biggun off an he gets you, use the knife to slit your throat!!


----------



## TurkeyProof (Aug 7, 2005)

*Shot placement is*

The answer to this age ole question. You can kill a hog with out any problems using a 22 mag if your a sound shooter and place your shot right.
Not to step on any toes here, but Every hog we catch with dogs that we kill is shot with a 22 short just under the ear. I can't ever remember one  
living through it.
A 22 mag would not be my first choice in hog hunting. As for the .17 HMR its a 22mag case necked down to a .17 cal. Fast yes, but maybe not enough MASS.  Remember a hog can kill you.
TurkeyProof.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 7, 2005)

Andy (D2D) provided this image in another thread on shot placement for hogs.  I've never taken one, but going by what I've read and heard, this is the shot to take to make them go down, right now.  And the one I'll be taking when I get the chance...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2005)

Delton, put one in the red dot right there and you`ll be eatin` sausage and bar-b-que for a while!!


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 7, 2005)

I hope so, got the .22mag ready, I'm ready, just need a hog now..   and that's in the works.


----------



## Augie (Aug 7, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> I hope so, got the .22mag ready, I'm ready, just need a hog now..   and that's in the works.


If you can't find one closer Delton, You're welcome to come here.
Last night the buck in my avatar showed up right at dark with a smaller 6 and a 4 point.
So this eve. I scattered some soybeans and rack plus right up to the feeder in the front yard, I put out the trail cam ,and sat on the porch with my 10x50's and CyberShot and your hogs showed up instead.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice Buck Ron!!!  I'm not as worried abuot distance as I am the heat... What about maybe after deer season closes?  When its' cooler weather?


----------



## Augie (Aug 7, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Nice Buck Ron!!!  I'm not as worried abuot distance as I am the heat... What about maybe after deer season closes?  When its' cooler weather?



That would be fine too Delton, However the boys on the lease next to us could wipe them out this season like they did two years ago. Not that I really want a lot of them around, but when my neighbor had that lease we would choose the ones that we didn't want shot for brood stock and it worked real well. We had enough for the freezer without them getting out of hand.
Whatever you'ld like to do is fine with me.
These guys havn't been to fired up about being there since the first season anyway. I think one guy got stuck with all the work, and isn't all that happy about it.
I will be getting the owners # from my neighbor and want to let him know if the guys there now don't want to lease it anymore, I'd like a shot at it.


----------



## Shine Runner (Aug 7, 2005)

I wouldn't be picking the .22 or .17 except neither of the small tracts I hunt have hogs or at least they don't right now.  I have a WMA or two close by that I have seen hogs on and have gotten close enough to stick one with my bow last year but for some reason that Muzzy didn't do enough cutting...anyway...I can only hunt these hogs with rimfire during small game season until archery and gun season roll in but that is a long way off and I am ready for some PORK on the grill now.

Thanks for the posts and info....keep it coming.....I don't want to have to climb a tree to get away from a mistake, if ya know what I mean!


----------



## Shine Runner (Aug 7, 2005)

Found a previous post with a link to texasboars.com that shows the exact location of the vitals on an average hog. I stand corrected on the comment I made about the Muzzy. It wasn't the Muzzy's fault, it was mine. I shot behind the shoulder and evidently only hit liver and gut. The blood trail, when I finally found it, was more like a slow drip. It seemed to be on both sides of the tracks, so I was thinking I had a pass through even though I didn't find my arrow (dark too). I guess the "stuff" filled in the arrow hole is why there was very little blood. I and a friend tracked that hog (only about 100 lbs.) for over two hundred yards and through some tunnels but came home tired, cut up, and dejected. I think I will practicing quite a bit when I buy this new gun. I will make sure that I am hitting that "red dot" consitently before I "tick one off".....keep it coming.......


----------



## Ga-Spur (Aug 7, 2005)

I like the Winchester lever action in .22 mag for hogs.


----------



## Augie (Aug 8, 2005)

Lthomas said:
			
		

> If ya get a chance to lease it augie. I would jump at the chance to lease it with ya. Been looking for a lease close to me for a while now.



Will do LT!


----------



## Augie (Aug 8, 2005)

SR


> I can only hunt these hogs with rimfire during small game season



That's what I thought you meant.
I used to love small game season in a Fed. Reserve about 3 miles from here but they stopped the hog hunting part about 10 years ago.  
Heck, I can shoot them from the porch now anyway, but it did take a bite out of the local economy. A lot of folks would come here and use the campgrounds and stores during that season too.


----------



## Shine Runner (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, I done it!  I called around, I looked around, and I finally decided on a Marlin bolt action .22 Win MAG.  I couldn't believe how much most of the pawn shops wanted for "junk".  I also couldn't believe how much The Sports Center in Perry wanted for there small assortment.  They had a sweet looking Winchester lever action, but it was over $540.00!  Wal-Mart had this Marlin for $169.00.  Put it this way, I am trying out something new and I was not about to sink a bunch of money until I know 1st hand how this was going to work out.  I spent LESS than $230.00 and have a new rifle, scope, sling, and abox of bullets.  I think I will enjoy this rifle, even if it ends up just being a gun to use when I teach my son's how to shoot.  I am headed out tomorrow to sight it in and I will be ready by the 15th to try out a piggy!  Hope to have something to show then!


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 9, 2005)

You didn't go wrong.  My wife got me a Marlin bolt action for my birthday a couple years back.  I had a lil' 3x9x40 Simmons I topped it with, and with a box of CCI Stingers, had it driving tacks at 50 yards, and literally knocked a black bumble bee out of the air with it at 30 yards! (that's verified, my cousin witnessed it).

You'll love the gun.  I love mine and the squirrells and turtles hate it!


----------



## Kreed5821 (Aug 9, 2005)

I've got  a bolt action Marlin HM2.  I love it.  Still has around 2100 ft/s but ammo costs less.  I'm using it for squirrels as well.


----------



## Shine Runner (Aug 9, 2005)

Shot the new rifle today.....got it grouping dimes at 50 yards...overall impressed with my new toy....will definately be fun to shoot and help me get better with my deer rifle....Using Winchester FMJ solid bullets because of the previous post and I agree with those fellows too......thanks again.


----------



## Woody (Aug 9, 2005)

My hat's off to you guys.

I have trouble keeping Hogs down with a centerfire.

Keep us posted?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Aug 10, 2005)

ruger has  come  out  with  a  10/22mag  that  is  an  auto.  not  cheap  but  a  very  nice  gun.


----------



## Shine Runner (Aug 16, 2005)

Scouted hard 8/15 but nothing to try the .22 MAG on yet.....!!!!

Found some hog sign and did see several turkeys, deer (one doe came to within 10 yards!), and a small coyote (in the headlights, but I willlllllll go check that area with a fawn bleat later!!!)........will be a couple more weeks before "my" sawtooth acorns, persimmon, crabapple, and "something I have never seen before" starts dropping............good luck to ya'll.....hope to post some pictures soon.............and do a little grill'n tooo!


----------



## Sling (Aug 16, 2005)

Shine, at which WalMart did you find the $169 22 mag? I am interested and live close by.


----------



## Shine Runner (Aug 16, 2005)

Sling said:
			
		

> Shine, at which WalMart did you find the $169 22 mag? I am interested and live close by.


 
The one in Warner Robins on Watson Blvd.  They had one in the box and one display model.  I got the one in the box.  They may have some more in by now.


----------



## georgia_hunter (Aug 20, 2005)

I am thinking about buying a .17 HMR for hunting hogs on WMA's is this gun ok for this or would a 22 mag be better. The reason I want the .17 is alittle more accuracy for just regular target shooting.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 21, 2005)

I'd be a bit hesitant to shoot a hog with a .17...  Thick skulls and tough hide might hinder it's penetration.

I'm sure you could kill a hog with one, but I'd opt for the .22mag myself.  But I am partial, I have one.


----------



## georgia_hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

Is the 22 mag as accurate as the 17. The reason I'm asking is me and some friends get together and shoot for bragging rights and maybe alittle change for the pockets.. I just don't want to have to buy 2 seperate guns.


----------



## Oak Ridge (Aug 21, 2005)

Shine Runner said:
			
		

> Well, I done it!  I called around, I looked around, and I finally decided on a Marlin bolt action .22 Win MAG.


Shine Runner. I don't know what model you bought, but if it is clip fed be careful. My cousin and his buddy both bought a Marlin clip fed bolt at the same time. The clip is located right at the balance point. In other words, right where you would want to hold it in you hand to carry it. So is the release for the clip. Both of them have lost clips in the woods!


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 21, 2005)

georgia_hunter said:
			
		

> Is the 22 mag as accurate as the 17. The reason I'm asking is me and some friends get together and shoot for bragging rights and maybe alittle change for the pockets.. I just don't want to have to buy 2 seperate guns.


 I can hit quarters with mine at 50 yard without much effort.  But I'm not sure how "accurate" you'd want  to win some change.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2005)

Delton, you won`t have no trouble cleanin` ones` ear out with that gun then. There went your excuses! Oh yea, you`ll have a package at your house Tuesday, Wednesday at the latest. Sinew is included.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 21, 2005)

nicodemus said:
			
		

> Delton, you won`t have no trouble cleanin` ones` ear out with that gun then. There went your excuses! Oh yea, you`ll have a package at your house Tuesday, Wednesday at the latest. Sinew is included.


 Thanks Nick...


BTW, that's on paper.  Hunting with your first hog in front of ya, I'm not sure how accurate I'll be.   Kinda like your first deer, you practice all you want on accuracy and when he steps out, that's all out the door!  

Thanks for sending the blades, can't wait to see them... Thanks also for the sinew!  Come deer season I'll get with ya on how to make it.


----------



## Augie (Aug 21, 2005)

nicodemus said:
			
		

> Delton, you won`t have no trouble cleanin` ones` ear out with that gun then. There went your excuses! Oh yea, you`ll have a package at your house Tuesday, Wednesday at the latest. Sinew is included.



Hey you ol' sneakie Nick!, I know you from Kevins board right?
Hmmm, what could have given it away huh?


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 21, 2005)

Augie said:
			
		

> Hey you ol' sneakie Nick!, I know you from Kevins board right?
> Hmmm, what could have given it away huh?


 Had to have been the "odemus" part of the equation...


----------



## Augie (Aug 21, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Had to have been the "odemus" part of the equation...


Yep! That's exactly what gave it away!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2005)

Yea it`s me Augie, I kinda like this place too!


----------



## Augie (Aug 21, 2005)

I'd seen you posting but never put it together 'till today.
Yep! You'll find some of America's finest folk's here, that's for sure.
If they put up with a cantainkerous, moody ol' coot like me, you know they gotta be some fine folk's.


----------



## Guy (Aug 23, 2005)

Shot 5 hogs that weighed roughly 40lbs.  Shot with a Ruger Mark II 22 long Pistol at 10 yards between the eyes.  They all dropped and kicked about 2 or three times.


----------



## Shine Runner (Aug 23, 2005)

Oak Ridge said:
			
		

> Shine Runner. I don't know what model you bought, but if it is clip fed be careful. My cousin and his buddy both bought a Marlin clip fed bolt at the same time. The clip is located right at the balance point. In other words, right where you would want to hold it in you hand to carry it. So is the release for the clip. Both of them have lost clips in the woods!


 
I noticed that release was probably gonna get bumped at some point.  Thanks for the warning.  Do you know where I can get some extra clips easily?  I was thinking of getting some just to have ready while hunting instead of reloading the same clip.


----------



## flattbottomfisher (Aug 24, 2005)

I have a 17 ,and like the guy said a 22 short. I lived on a pig farm when i was a kid, and my uncle would kill them with a ballpeen hammer.or a 22 depending on if money was tight.


----------



## flattbottomfisher (Aug 24, 2005)

THE MARK 2 is the best pistol made, i have the gov mod and many a vermin have went down with it.


----------



## dbodkin (Aug 26, 2005)

I know shot placement is key.. However, I would prefer to use a muzzle loader on a WMA for hogs. It's legal during small game season... I have used my Savage 10ML II on a 150 lb boar that dropped like a load of bricks ....


----------



## RouDaddy (Sep 4, 2005)

bodkin I am with you - you can even scope your smokepole once PW season is over.  I am going to try my T/C  209x50 with 295gr powerbelts on some pork this year.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 4, 2005)

22 long rifle for me on pigs or if I get mad I just use my 35 Rem.


----------



## Shine Runner (Sep 7, 2005)

Still not fired a round at a hog....been scouting for deer season and thought by now I would have found some pork.....ton's of sign (hogs & deer).....I guess they still feeding heavily at night due to temps.....don't give up on me yet!!!!! Gonna find one of those porkers to try the .22 Mag on yet!!.....


----------



## GiddyUpGo (Feb 22, 2009)

Shine Runner said:


> Still not fired a round at a hog....been scouting for deer season and thought by now I would have found some pork.....ton's of sign (hogs & deer).....I guess they still feeding heavily at night due to temps.....don't give up on me yet!!!!! Gonna find one of those porkers to try the .22 Mag on yet!!.....




tap...tap....tap......umm...  ????  

Where's the beef?????  er....Pork???


----------

